# One side of sheath majorly swollen!



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Today as I was grooming Charlie I looked at his sheath and WOW one side is extremely swollen. I pressed on it and it feels like a mosquito bite does on people, pretty taught (sp?). It is only one one side and the other side looks fine.. I was thinking maybe a bug bite.. even though it's huge but its just so big! Thoughts?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy Hannah! I think I'd get a vet out to look at that. That is definitely not normal. It looks way too big to be a bug bite.


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

This has happened to my gelding also, except much much bigger. We had the vet come out and she said that my gelding was stung by bees (he must have stepped on a nest) and he was allergic. she gave me something that took the swelling down. My gelding was fine in a few days. But regardless that isn't normal and I would have a vet out.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Today after I lunged him a little last night, the swelling has gone down a little bit. There was a little drop of yellow clear stuff that turned into a drop hanging off of the center. Which makes me think it's a bite.. the vet told me they cant make it out today or tomorrow which idk why! What should I do til I can get the vet out? Keep exercising him?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like a bite. We have gnats, and an occasional horse fly that bite the boys down there. My best friend is Benadryl . Every morning, clean, apply Benadryl, and keep them fly- sprayed. The joys of summer......


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Looks like a bite. We have gnats, and an occasional horse fly that bite the boys down there. My best friend is Benadryl . Every morning, clean, apply Benadryl, and keep them fly- sprayed. The joys of summer......


Where should I apply the benadryl? Just where the yellow stuff is coming out? The yellow stuff looks like when charlie gets a cut and its healing up and the yellow stuff covers it and starts healing


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe a tick bite? We have had horses swell up that big when they are very sensitive to ticks (picture attached as an example)- and the tick bites do sometimes get that yellowish plasma. Sometimes the tick has fallen out, sometimes you can still see it embedded.

Since this is the first time you've seen this on your horse, it is a good idea to have the vet out. But now that we know which of our horses have this kind of reaction to tick bites, when we see something like the picture below on horses known to be really sensitive to ticks, we don't have the vet come out.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

omg that looks just like charlie's bite! I will continue to look for the tick, considering we get seed ticks here that are like microscopic!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

If it's got plasma over the original bite, I would guess the tick has "let go" and come out. Usually on the horse in the picture, that swelling will be gone in a couple of days, and we don't usually do any kind of special treatment or apply medication. I am sure your vet can give you advice specific to your horse though. Good luck getting your boy better!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Benadryl I put on for the itch and the swelling, works a little, is better than nothing. I'd put it on anything swollen. Tick bite is highly likely.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you guys buy benadryl from the feed store or vet? Or is it OTC human benadryl? Obviously liquid form right? And you just put the benadryl directly on the bug bite or itchy spot? I'm trying to understand the treatment because my mare is sensitive to bug bites too and always itchy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

countrylove said:


> Do you guys buy benadryl from the feed store or vet? Or is it OTC human benadryl? Obviously liquid form right? And you just put the benadryl directly on the bug bite or itchy spot? I'm trying to understand the treatment because my mare is sensitive to bug bites too and always itchy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OTC human cream. Haven't seen any liquid here,I used to have a biiig bottle when living in Germany, with two summer itch horses.
My always- itchy- super- sensitive-rubbing- her-face- and -chest-raw mare is doing much better since being on 4oz flax seed. 
If yours is sensitive to the gnats, Avon Skin-so-Soft Original bath oil, applied on crest and dock of tail, only superficial, don't rub it in, stops the gnats from biting. And providing a dark shelter for dawn and dusk, when they're most active.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I was thinking oral meds. I didnt know benadryl made a cream. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

countrylove said:


> I was thinking oral meds. I didnt know benadryl made a cream. Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You're welcome  I used to have it permanently attached to myself when living in Cali... mosquitoes from February through November... and it does take the itch away!


----------

